# wb nut munchers



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

got out to w branch this morning, and managed to get these two, saw two others but didn,t get a chance at them, one up in tree and the other on the ground, there cutting hickory, used the call to get them barking at me, works most of the time.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

A was almost scared to click on this one.  
Must be interesting to have a chance at black squirrels. I haven&#8217;t been able to do so since I lived in town.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Got a postcard yesterday. Mepps with give you something like 20 cent a tail or 40cent towards a lure if you mail them in.

Here's more info if interested.
http://www.mepps.com/programs/squirrel-tail/


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> A was almost scared to click on this one.
> Must be interesting to have a chance at black squirrels. I havent been able to do so since I lived in town.


 i got it after a second or two, nimisila and tinkers creek have had the other nut munchers in the past , don,t go that area.


snake charmer, thanks for that mepps site i may check it out, i have about 8 tails now greys blk and fox squirrel, i like collecting them, the blk tails make good steelhead flies...


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Are black squirrel realy that rare in some areas? I shot 4 yesterday, they are everywhere where I hunt, I proply shoot an average of 20 black squirrel a year, I always thought they were everywhere in Ohio.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Head back into silver creek it is loaded with them . A few years ago I was back in there fishing one warm fall afternoon and had my shotgun in the boat , started seeing a bunch on the shorelines . Parked the boat and got a limit in an hour , and was seeing more on the walk back to the boat .


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

ducky152000 said:


> Are black squirrel realy that rare in some areas? I shot 4 yesterday, they are everywhere where I hunt, I proply shoot an average of 20 black squirrel a year, I always thought they were everywhere in Ohio.


I've never seen one around here. Plenty in closer to town, but they've never made it out this far. I don't think I know anyone around here that's seen one that wasn't close to town.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

ducky152000 said:


> Are black squirrel realy that rare in some areas? I shot 4 yesterday, they are everywhere where I hunt, I proply shoot an average of 20 black squirrel a year, I always thought they were everywhere in Ohio.


The cutoff for the black squirrels is about Mantua/Hiram/Garretsville- they don't go much more north then that.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> I've never seen one around here. Plenty in closer to town, but they've never made it out this far. I don't think I know anyone around here that's seen one that wasn't close to town.


Im hunting a very remote woods, no town around for proply close to 5 miles, Gilmore if you no where that is, closes town is gnadenhutten and it is a very small town, but there are tons of black squirrel in there.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i,ve seen blk squirrels up north near burton, but some areas of ladue have blks and some spots just fox, depends, the grays are mixed in at different areas, also was at wb this morn and got a fox squirrel, but another area last week was all grays, i like the odd ones but i,d rather get the fox type , more meat for the pot....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

The blacks were imported from Canada by a Kent State professor. They have slowly spread out from the city of Kent.......


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> I've never seen one around here. Plenty in closer to town, but they've never made it out this far. I don't think I know anyone around here that's seen one that wasn't close to town.





Snakecharmer said:


> The blacks were imported from Canada by a Kent State professor. They have slowly spread out from the city of Kent.......


Black squirrel are also the same specie as the grey. Just different color phase, there is even Fox squirrel that are black but much more rare. Ive only shot one of those, ive also shot grey/Fox squirrel.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

we do not have any black squirrels in northwest ohio. i shot some in zaleski last hyear though


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

park92 said:


> we do not have any black squirrels in northwest ohio. I shot some in zaleski last hyear though


i live east of cinny, theres black sqiilles in cincinnati ,but i,ve never seen on in the eastern part ( east fork region , ohio river bottom.) i,ed like to try one . Are they big like the fox squirrels. Matter of fact all my squirrles were grays this year.


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

it is my understanding that the black squirrels here are phases of grays. another black squirrel has pointed ears are found here also, but are rare in ohio


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks for the info., never payed that much atteniction.


----------



## hundunno1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Are Black Squirrels legal to take?? I did not see them listed with the other species in the rules and regulations book.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

boonecreek said:


> i live east of cinny, theres black sqiilles in cincinnati ,but i,ve never seen on in the eastern part ( east fork region , ohio river bottom.) i,ed like to try one . Are they big like the fox squirrels. Matter of fact all my squirrles were grays this year.


 the blks are smaller than the fox, the one i got was a nice size male but there usually on the smaller size like the grays, but they still taste good, heading back out on monday and get a few more.hope to get some pics..


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Blacks in ohio are,just a different color phase of the grey squirrel. Has anybody every seen a red squirrel in ohio? Supposedly there is some but ive never seen one in southeast ohio?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Ive shot reds before, mostly in beach groves,and around pines. not much meat at all.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

basshunter12 said:


> Blacks in ohio are,just a different color phase of the grey squirrel. Has anybody every seen a red squirrel in ohio? Supposedly there is some but ive never seen one in southeast ohio?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 yeah we got those little reds in some of the spots i go to, saw two the other day but won,t waste the ammo on them, there fast little buggers, they scold you if they see you, then take off up the branches.got 1 gray this morning out of a hickory, but thats all i saw today, time for a new area tommorrow...


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Got four this morning.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

thats a good batch for the freezer,did better than me this morn,saw one gray but to far to get,i got to get some new spots , guys have been in the same places the last few weeks..


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Was out at West Branch and got three black squirrels this morning. Closest was at ten feet. farthest about 26-28 yards.

Snag that fox squirrel in the first pic looked like it was head shot with a 22.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

no 22 on the fox squirrel, i was at wb that day using the 12 ga.#4,s i try for the head area so not to mess up the meat, haven,t been out at wb lately, but should now that more leaves are coming down.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

BaddFish said:


> The cutoff for the black squirrels is about Mantua/Hiram/Garretsville- they don't go much more north then that.


i've hunted squirrels for 50 years and never killed a black phase grey squirrel. saw my first one about 1987 in loudonville. all the squirrels were black in town. i've seen them way up in michigan. i think it's a local thing,


----------

